# Logitech G35 und G930



## walchki (8. Januar 2012)

Ich will mir das G930 Headset von Logitech kaufen weil mich bei meinem alten Headset dass Kabel gestört Hat...
Ich wollte Fragen ob Die Aufnahmequalität des Mikros im Vergleich zum G35 schlechter ist weil das Headset Wireless ist...?
Gibt es sonst Unterschiede zum G35?
wer ein besseres Usb Headset kennt kann das auch darunterschreiben.
(Bitte keine Vorschläge für Kopfhörer Stand-mikro Alternativen) 


Außerdem mache ich mir Gedanken wegen der Strahlenbelastung, da die Funkverbindung direkt am Kopf liegt. Ist das Schädlich?


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Januar 2012)

Außer das es Funk ist und ein klein weniger Rauschen hat ist nichts anders am G930!!!
Strahlung sollte eigentlich gering sein sonst dürfte Logitech es nicht verkaufen!

Aber wiso ein USB Headset ?


----------



## walchki (8. Januar 2012)

ich hab nur onboard Soundkarte (hört man das Rauschen in einer Stimmaufnahme...)


----------



## Sync (8. Januar 2012)

walchki schrieb:


> Außerdem mache ich mir Gedanken wegen der Strahlenbelastung, da die Funkverbindung direkt am Kopf liegt. Ist das Schädlich?



Strahlen sind eigtl überall.. mach dir darum mal keine Gedanken


----------



## walchki (8. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Außer das es Funk ist und ein klein weniger Rauschen hat ist nichts anders am G930!!!
> Strahlung sollte eigentlich gering sein sonst dürfte Logitech es nicht verkaufen!
> 
> Aber wiso ein USB Headset ?


 
ich hab nur onboard Soundkarte (hört man das Rauschen in einer Stimmaufnahme...)


----------



## walchki (8. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Außer das es Funk ist und ein klein weniger Rauschen hat ist nichts anders am G930!!!
> Strahlung sollte eigentlich gering sein sonst dürfte Logitech es nicht verkaufen!
> 
> Aber wiso ein USB Headset ?


 
ich hab nur onboard Soundkarte (hört man das Rauschen in einer Stimmaufnahme...)


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Januar 2012)

Ein USB Headset hat sein eigenen Soundchip integriert!!!
Da brauchst du keine Soundkarte!

Aber ich würde dir bei dem Preis trotzdem zu einem richtigen Headset und einer SK raten!!! Bekommst du mehr!


----------



## choolio (9. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ein USB Headset hat sein eigenen Soundchip integriert!!!
> Da brauchst du keine Soundkarte!
> 
> Aber ich würde dir bei dem Preis trotzdem zu einem richtigen Headset und einer SK raten!!! Bekommst du mehr!



Vergiss was streetjumper da geschrieben hat. Ist schon spät... wie gesagt, ein USB Headset hat seine eigenen SK, deshalb brauchst du in dem Fall nur deine OnBoard Karte. Was er aber glaube ich meinte war:

Vergiss das völlig überteuerte G930 und kaufe dir stattdessen ersteinmal einen vernünftigen KH+Mikrophone. Davon hast du, angeschlossen an deinen Onboard, schon mal wesentlich mehr als mit dem 930.
Und um das ganze dann zu toppen kannst du nochmal nen Monat sparen und dir ne DX dazukaufen. Dann wirst du, versprochen, wesentlich glücklicher sein.

Vorschlag wie immer: DT770,MTH50, SH840 + ZalmanMic/ModMic

wenn dir die Würste vom Zalman ein Dorn sind, dann schlag auf das ModMic drauf, das lohnt auch, sieht schicker aus. Aber kauf blos nicht das G930!! Und wenn, dann bitte nicht mit SK


----------



## PommesmannXXL (9. Januar 2012)

Stimme da meinem Vorposter zu 

Btw., sogar der Superlux HD681 (20 Euro!!!) ist besser als das Logischrott G930.


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Januar 2012)

choolio schrieb:


> Vergiss was streetjumper da geschrieben hat. Ist schon spät... wie gesagt, ein USB Headset hat seine eigenen SK, deshalb brauchst du in dem Fall nur deine OnBoard Karte. Was er aber glaube ich meinte war:



Was hab ich oben geschrieben ? Das es G930 seinen eigenen Chip hat! Und da brauchst du nicht mal ne Onboard da die Karte, bzw. der Chip im Headset ist!
Ich weiß was ich da schreibe und für mich ist es nicht spät sondern  der Start in den Tag!!!

Das Headset ist von keiner SK angewiesen den selbst ich hatte damals das G35  und keine SK! Ja die Onboard war deaktiviert!!!


----------



## Sp3cht (9. Januar 2012)

WEnn du nur übers Headset zockst, und kein bedarf besteht für externe boxen/anlage etc. nimm das g930! Es ist echt toll ich habe es selber. Anpassbare kopfhörer, total leicht und super microfon-quali. SOllte der Akku durch zu langes zocken mal leer werden, macht er dich darauf aufmerksam, und auch am desktop erscheint wie lange du noch hast. Dann steckst du das micro usb kabel einfach an und die sache hat sich!

Das kabel ist eingerollt in einem runden ständer, wo man auch den empfänger usb stick hinein steckt. braucht man das kabe nicht kann man es wieder einrollen und hat keine kabel herum liegen!

p.s. ach und noch was... Wireless headset ist das optimalste für mich, weil ich bei allen headsets kabelbrüche oder sonstige wackler drin hatte, und das logitech, da es wireless ist, hat diese probleme nicht  (und aus der "sendestation, kannst du dir genug kabel ziehen, damit du weiterzocken kannst, falls der saft leer sein sollte.

Darüber hinaus kannst du bei dem headset zwischen Stereo und 7.1 surround switchen, gemütlich direkt am headset.

Noch was, solltest du mal nicht wollen dass deine kumpel im Ts oder so nicht hören sollen was für dreckige sprüche deine freundin drauf hat, einfach das micro nach oben schieben und es is gemuted ;D


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Januar 2012)

Die Sache ist die! Jedes Hi-Fi Headset oder auch Kopfhörer hat eben ein besseren Klang als die von Logitech!
Gut Logitech simuliert ganz gut 7.1 aber mit einer x-Fi arte oder einer Xonar kann man das auch und es hört sich einfach schöner an auf nem Stereo!


----------



## Mephisto1984 (9. Januar 2012)

Ich habe auch schon öfter gehört das das Superlux HD681 in Kombination mit einer 60€ Soundkarte besser sein soll als das Logitech!!!


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Januar 2012)

Logitech ist nicht schlecht nur die Sachen sind überteuert für das was sie können!!
Für den Preis vom G930 bekommt man schon ein Beyerdynamic DT770 und der ist um Welten besser als das Logitech!!!


----------



## iceman650 (9. Januar 2012)

Aber hat weder den Komfort des angebrachten Mikros (inkl. einfacher Mutefunktion) noch ist es Kabellos. Nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen 

Mfg, ice


----------



## choolio (9. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Was hab ich oben geschrieben ? Das es G930 seinen eigenen Chip hat! Und da brauchst du nicht mal ne Onboard da die Karte, bzw. der Chip im Headset ist!
> Ich weiß was ich da schreibe und für mich ist es nicht spät sondern der Start in den Tag!!!
> 
> Das Headset ist von keiner SK angewiesen den selbst ich hatte damals das G35 und keine SK! Ja die Onboard war deaktiviert!!!


 


streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ein USB Headset hat sein eigenen Soundchip integriert!!!
> Da brauchst du keine Soundkarte!
> 
> Aber ich würde dir bei dem Preis trotzdem zu einem* richtigen Headset und einer SK raten*!!! Bekommst du mehr!


 
Nochmal lesen und Schlafrythmus ändern 

Wenn es unbedingt wireless sein soll, nimm es. Aber es bleibt dann immer noch überteuert, weil wireless naturgemäß nicht mit Kabel mithalten kann. Und wenn du an Strahlenbelastung glaubst, würde ich es eh nicht nehmen.

Musst du selber entscheiden. Wenn du mit dem Teil vernünftig Musik hören willst, dann stell dich auf keine Wunder ein. Da greifst du besser zu nem richtigen KH+Mic


----------



## walchki (9. Januar 2012)

ich kaufe jetzt das Logitech g35 für ca. 95 Euro (der Sound von Gronkh's Letsplay's hat mich überzeugt...
ich glaube euch zwar das eure Beispiele besser sind (bis auf das modmic...die Testaufnahmen fand ich nicht so gut)
außerdem ist mir des Sound nicht so wichtig und ich will die G Tasten.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (9. Januar 2012)

Ok wenn du über 70€ nur für die G-Tasten ausgibst dann kannst du das ruhig nehmen


----------



## walchki (9. Januar 2012)

und wegen dem mikro (und der ingamesound ist auch gut ...musik hör ich nie...)


----------



## PommesmannXXL (9. Januar 2012)

[Erfahrungsbericht] Superlux HD681 gg. Logitech G35 und Creative Fatal1ty

Auch beim Zocken ist der Superlux gleichauf oder besser als das G35, ausserdem ist der Tragekomfort besser und er kostet 75€ weniger. Aber ok, wenn du unbedingt ein so gutes Mikro und die Makrotasten brauchst, kannst du auch das G35 nehmen. Schlecht ist das ja nicht.


----------



## walchki (9. Januar 2012)

eben mir geht es hauptsächlich um das mikro


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Januar 2012)

Nur das Gronkh kein G35 mehr hat 
Er hat jetzt ein Stand Mikrofon  

Ich würde trotzdem nicht zu einem Logitech raten! Hatte selbst ein G35 und bin mit dem MMX 300 mehr als Welten zufrieden ^^


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (9. Februar 2012)

also ich hab vor 2 monaten auch das G35 gehabt und war sehr zufrieden...
in spielen ist es BOMBE... aber wie gesagt- nur dort... man darf auch nicht vergessen das es ein gaming headset ist ...
die leute die sich das holen wollen nehmen es für Spiele... musik ist da 2.rangig...
aber selbst für musik ist es noch  gut...
Ich bin keiner der im Tonstudio den ganzen tag verbringt...

jetzt aber habe ich mir den G930 geholt, muss sagen das es mir besser gefällt weil es schnurlos ist(was ich auch wollte)
das hat meien erwartungen entsprochen und bin sehr zufrieden...
nur man muss hier sagen das man an dieses headset nicht das Musikwunder erwarten darf...(es ist immernoch ein Gaming Headset)
und dafür ist es perfekt!!!!!Mikro10 punkte gaming Klang 9 Punkte...(klar ist beim klang ne steigerung nach oben)
beim ____GAMING____ hat es vollen klang (natürlich nicht wie ein stereo bei MUSIK) und für musik ist es auch noch gut...wie gesagt" GUT"

was ich aber nicht mehr vermissen kann...beim gaming mal ne Flasche Cola holen ohne den Headset abzunehmen zu müssen...
oder wenn ich Musik höre einfach in der Wohnung spazieren kann oder dabei Aufräumen kann... einfach genial...


----------



## Infin1ty (9. Februar 2012)

1. Ist der Thread schon lange durch
2. Gibt es keinen "Gaming Sound" und schon gar keine für`s Gaming konzipierten
Audioprodukte.



> in spielen ist es BOMBE... aber wie gesagt- nur dort... man darf auch nicht vergessen das es ein gaming headset ist ...
> die leute die sich das holen wollen nehmen es für Spiele... musik ist da 2.rangig...
> aber selbst für musik ist es noch  gut...
> Ich bin keiner der im Tonstudio den ganzen tag verbringt...


Und trozdem ist das Superlux mit Dolby Headphone dem G35 ebenbürtig 



> was ich aber nicht mehr vermissen kann...beim gaming mal ne Flasche Cola holen ohne den Headset abzunehmen zu müssen...
> oder wenn ich Musik höre einfach in der Wohnung spazieren kann oder dabei Aufräumen kann... einfach genial...



*räusper*Lautsprecher*räusper*


----------

